# Why do people believe conspiracy theories?



## Sexy Senior Citizen (May 24, 2020)

We have many threads here covering various conspiracy theories, but none asking why someone would believe in them.
As a qualifier, when I say "people" I'm not referring to lolcows. They believe conspiracy nonsense because they're either lunatics or complete morons. I'm referring to otherwise normal, everyday people who happen to believe that 9/11 was an inside job, the moon landing was faked, the Illuminati and/or the Bilderberg Group secretly rule the world, or anything that came out of Lyndon LaRouche's mouth.
Why would an otherwise normal person believe something usually associated with lunatics standing on street corners holding "The End is Near" signs?


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 24, 2020)

1. Occam's Razor and Hanlon's Razor are both largely ignored.
2. It's a very unique and pleasurable form of mental masturbation to think you've got some grand conspiracy all figured out and you're so much smarter than all the sheeple around you.
3. Every once in a great while those crazy fucking conspiracy theories turn out to be completely, unequivocally CORRECT.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 24, 2020)

All conspiracy theories are true, though.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (May 24, 2020)

Because conspiracies exist since ancient times.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 24, 2020)

If I were to wager a guess, I'd say it's done out of a need to think the world is a lot more secure and controlled than it actually is, a sort of reassurance (or as @Homoerotic Cougar-kun would put it, mental masturbation)

Honestly, this probably would've been the main reason before the 2010's. 

Plus, some people talk about conspiracies because they find it fun and interesting to research and follow as opposed to a thing they sincerely believe in. I'm a firm believer in Hanlon's Razor and Occam's Razor, but I'll admit conspiracy theories are morbidly fascinating.

However, I think the increasingly common phenomenon of normies believing in conspiracy theories or things that are a hallmark of conspiracies is because of how utterly batshit insane the world has become in the last decade or so.

It doesn't help that in the past five years, a lot of weird shit has happened that lend credence to the possibility of conspiracies in general, and then you have major events like Obamagate, the various Project Veritas leaks, the Finders documents, the mysteries and bizarre media coverage (or lack thereof) of the Las Vegas shooting, and the downfall of Jeffrey Epstein that revealed a lot of conspiracy theories were at least partly true or were at least not as far-fetched as it seems and had a basis in true events.


----------



## Monika H. (May 24, 2020)

They have too much free time.


----------



## Dick Justice (May 24, 2020)

I don't think this can really be fairly discussed because "conspiracy theory" has become a byword for "absurd and patently false tinfoil hat shit", a remarkably convenient and effective character assassination of opinions that may or may not actually be batshit insane.


Spoiler: obligatory xkcd from when xkcd was still good


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 24, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> If I were to wager a guess, I'd say it's done out of a need to think the world is a lot more secure and controlled than it actually is, and this probably would've been the main reason before the 2010's.
> 
> Plus, some people talk about conspiracies because they find it fun and interesting to research and follow as opposed to a thing they sincerely believe in.
> 
> ...


And let's not forget all the conspiracies that have arisen from the Coronavirus outbreak, from China using it as a bio-weapon, the US or [insert other country here] having created it, end time theories involving either the bible or space or this being the start of the NWO even though government officials like Trump and Boris have both come close to getting it at this point. In most of these cases, I think it's either people profiting off the uncertanties of the times, or the nutjobs out there trying to spin a narrative that some people end up believing because of the lack of evidence to prove otherwise (this is especially true with anything involving China). Of course, most of these I've seen come from either tabloids, social media or 4chan and Reddit, none of which are exactly bastions of sanity to begin with.

As for a more generalized answer, I don't think i could give one. Everyone reacts to conspiracy theories differently and not everyone believes in the same ones. People need stories, and when the media isn't being transparent enough or no one is telling their sides of the story either accurately or at all. That leads to speculation, thus leading to conspiracies and theories based on them.

tr;dl: People are stupid and want answers, and fake answers are better than no answers.


----------



## New Sun (May 24, 2020)

Because most people want a rational explanation to events that maybe could be attributed to a fifth column, being this a random, a government agency, a supranational entity, or just a small group of well connected people. Also, some of the aforementioned groups enjoy a status of complete media blackout. I mean, yes, some people know about groups like Bilderberg and there's a yearly chimpout whenever they gather. However, things like Le Cercle, Dutroux Affair, and many things that could fit the deep politics spectrum are largely avoided by the press. For more info visit wikispooks.

Also, while you might become aware of nasty and dreadful situations, humans love uncovering mysteries.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (May 24, 2020)

Because people lie and sometimes it's really hard to tell which ones are lying and which ones are telling the truth.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (May 24, 2020)

Conspiracy theorists are for the most part the only people pointing out something, usually come to fields that have barely any cientific involvement and for the most part cannot be disproved easily.
Rate me whatever but the ones that persist the most are the ones that have a bit of truth in them.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 24, 2020)

prior to snowden, people would call you a paranoid conspiracy theorist for worrying about intelligence agencies spying on you over the internet

also, in the past, governments have done some real crazy shit and gone to ridiculous lengths to cover it up.
see: COINTELPRO and MKULTRA in america
see also: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zersetzung in east germany

my point is: the idea that government will engage in conspiracy-like behavior to further its own agenda is not crazy or absurd. it has happened in the past, multiple times, across many different countries and types of government. believing that nothing like this could ever happen in the present is laughably naive.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (May 24, 2020)

Hey I know this is a little out there, but I think the NSA tracks everyone's activities and saves them in a database.

Also half of all conspiracy theories are used to discredit the other half.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (May 24, 2020)

Because shit like this exists:


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Northwoods
		


Sure this one never happened. But it could have. And just think, if it had happened, it would be a "conspiracy theory" to believe that it was a false flag.


----------



## HeyYou (May 24, 2020)

Because some of them turn out to be true. Every dumb stupid conspiracy about the CIA doing shady shit during the Cold War was true, for instance.


----------



## Chonburi Flaps (May 24, 2020)

Each one that does turn out to be true just reinforces the beliefs of those that think they are real.  Project Sunrise as an example.  If people believed that and say, the moon landings being fake.  Confirmation of one would (in their minds) automatically confirm the other.


----------



## DecimatedFerret (May 24, 2020)

Because the world is wierd as shit and bizzare events that cant be easily explained happen all the time.


----------



## CatParty (May 24, 2020)

People are stupid


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 24, 2020)

the idea that a "free" country like America would lock everything down and force everyone to wear masks was a crazy conspiracy theory a few months ago.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 24, 2020)

My favorite conspiracy theory of all time is that the Earth is flat. 

Despite clear cut evidence that it's not.


----------



## crocodilian (May 24, 2020)

Because outside of outrageous fantasy delusions like reptilian overlords and intergalactic magic (i.e. things that aren't feasible), there's often a grain of truth in every conspiracy theory. "Pizzagate" turns into "various western entities, often politically-related, have tangible ties to human trafficking networks." "The Red Scare" turns into "communists were seeking high-value positions in entertainment and branches of the U.S. government." "The Holocaust never happened" stays "the Holocaust never happened." "Russian meddling in the 2016 election" turns into "Democrats meddling in the 2016 election." Staying on top of these various theories (while maintaining a healthy patina of skepticism) provides more insight than you'd think.

The conspiracy theorists you often view as delusional build upon a conspiracy's foundation until it bears no relation to reality. The genuinely-effective conspiracy theorists (such as U.S. government intelligence agencies) _deconstruct _conspiracy theories, breaking them down to their foundational pieces, and then try to comprehend what's left.


----------



## No Exit (May 24, 2020)

I think it's a trust issue. There's been plenty of conspiracies that have been proven to be true and the American people lost a huge amount of trust in the Government after Watergate.

Things like the Banana Republic and the African diamond minds prove that corporations and the rich will use dirty tactics to make as much money as possible.
And with 9/11 the American people really suffered and I'm not talking about the damage from the attack. The Patriot Act and the war in the middle east really fucked a lot up. Not only that but if you look up the owner of the world trade center at the time, shit looks _really_ suspicious.

Basically if someone believes a conspiracy it's more likely fueled by confirmation bias against a system, group, or person they already didn't trust.


----------



## Judge Holden (May 24, 2020)

I narrow it down to two factors

a) most people in general enjoy a good story and a comfortable narrative that fits and affirms their worldview​b) some people get a legit psychological high off the idea they are one of the few who "know the *REAL* truth" that nobody else can see, especially if they can spin it into some persecution narrative​
Combine these two factors with the smorgasbord of mental illnesses and brain defects we here at the kiwifarms research centre are familiar with, and you have a hell of a lot of spergs, autists, tards, and schizos who are going to be actively looking for a conspiracy theory to latch on to or even to create from scratch themselves. 

Now not everyone who believes in your archetypical conspiracy theory is necessarily working with a befeeble'd mind, nor are there zero conspiracy theories that might actually touch on some truth*, but in general people who proactively engage in unironic conspiracy theory talk are at the very least extremely spergy. 

Oh yeah and there will be a hell of a lot of grifters and attention whores who dont believe in anything, and are just looking to get coin or coverage from associating with a major conspiracy theory.

Incidentally I personally consider the field of conspiracy theory to include crypto science shit like creationism and crypto zoology shit like bigfoot since the same basic structure of belief and advocacy exists in these fields.

_*though in this category of "legit conspiracies" we are talking really minor level shit given how the bigger a conspiracy is, the more exponential the growth of people needing to be silenced/brought on board and the money and resources needed to forever cover it up and keep paying people off, which is why major conspiracies tend to get outed pretty damn quickly and before they can become a "conspiracy theory" in the public eye_


----------



## Pixy (May 24, 2020)

Reality is often much more mundane than the fantastical conspiracy theories that appeal to the imagination.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (May 24, 2020)

I can't stand the WuFlu/5G conspiracy theorists. I'm not defending 5G, because there has no independent research on it's effects on birds and bees, let alone if it does anything to humans. These conspiracy theorists take actual concerns, or legitimate questions and go comic book villain with it, which makes people turned off of investigating possible issues. Also, what's wrong with 4G? 4G is fine.


----------



## Robert James (May 24, 2020)

1. They've lost faith in the government/authorities, when your normal reaction to a politicians promise is that their lying you'll start seeing ulterior motives every where.

2. Actuall conspiracies have happened. If you knew that our government Infected it's citizens to see the effect of a disease, The FBI had multiple programs on how to control/dumbdown/make citizens more malleable, that some of our politicians go to Spirit Cooking ritu.. ehm I mean performances (There's a reason I picked an article that calls it a conspiracy, we'll come back to that), and that the FBI occasionally starts up pedophile cults.  Faking the moon landing or putting a president leakier than a siv down doesn't seem out of the realms of possibility.

3. The people debunking them either don't know how to prove it wrong or just don't bother. Let's talk about spirit cooking, long story short podesta knows the artist who performs spirit cooking and was invited to one of her dinners. Now if I showed you that one of the artist close to Clinton used literal satanic imagery for her "art" a sane person would go, yeah that's fucked up but it's not clinton going to them. What did the media do, well they called it a conspiracy theory and then did a great job defending the artist by saying she just uses those symbols, and cannibalistic recipes to provoke people, it's just a performance bro. People see the obvious coverup and because the defense was so poor you assume their is a conspiracy and the story has some credence. Also they still do this shit to this day  https://www.winterwatch.net/2019/11/hollywood-degenerates-attend-moca-spirit-cooking-gala/, and if you point it out as creepy you'll get called a conspiracy theorist.

4. People are being shut down instead of disproving, when mentioning the race of the London grooming gangs or the name of a leaker who supported terrorist groups can get you taken off a youtube you see a cover up.

TLR Because there have been conspiracies and cover ups and the people that need to disprove them don't bother.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (May 24, 2020)

Because humans lie, especially humans when they have any power.


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 25, 2020)

Because of shit like Epstein, Obamagate, Snowden, etc.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 25, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> I don't think this can really be fairly discussed because "conspiracy theory" has become a byword for "absurd and patently false tinfoil hat shit", a remarkably convenient and effective character assassination of opinions that may or may not actually be batshit insane.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: obligatory xkcd from when xkcd was still good
> ...


XKCD was never good.

Also, OP,people conspire pretty frequently, particularly if they're ambitious.






My question is: why has it become so much of a meme to trade theories about things where the official story doesn't make sense, so much that calling something a conspiracy theory is synonymous with being false?


----------



## Bum Driller (May 25, 2020)

Robert James said:


> 3. The people debunking them either don't know how to prove it wrong or just don't bother. Let's talk about spirit cooking, long story short podesta knows the artist who performs spirit cooking and was invited to one of her dinners. Now if I showed you that one of the artist close to Clinton used literal satanic imagery for her "art" a sane person would go, yeah that's fucked up but it's not clinton going to them. What did the media do, well they called it a conspiracy theory and then did a great job defending the artist by saying she just uses those symbols, and cannibalistic recipes to provoke people, it's just a performance bro. People see the obvious coverup and because the defense was so poor you assume their is a conspiracy and the story has some credence. Also they still do this shit to this day  https://www.winterwatch.net/2019/11/hollywood-degenerates-attend-moca-spirit-cooking-gala/, and if you point it out as creepy you'll get called a conspiracy theorist.




I must say something to this. Considering how infamous Marina Abramovic has been for decades by doing some of the most attention-whoring shit imaginable to get name in the art world, it's just really low-IQ boomer hicks that can see something conpiratorial in that Spirit Cooking stuff. Like, that's really fucking lame compared to some of the other shows she's done, and it just underscores how fucking boor you're if you think that there is some real cannibalism or satanism or whatever going on. 

Marina Abramovic deals in controversy and shock value, and is known for going to any lengths to achieve the desired effect. She has tortured herself in performances, masturbated for days in a row on public places and held an exhibit where the audience was permitted to do anything to her, including normal and sexual violence. Making cakes that look like humans is really tame compared to that, and is most likely intended to get exactly this effect: that the idiots and the uncivilized would reee in disgust, leading to "intelligentsia" applauding her once again for confirming their prejudices about the unwashed masses.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 25, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> I must say something to this. Considering how infamous Marina Abramovic has been for decades by doing some of the most attention-whoring shit imaginable to get name in the art world, it's just really low-IQ boomer hicks that can see something conpiratorial in that Spirit Cooking stuff. Like, that's really fucking lame compared to some of the other shows she's done, and it just underscores how fucking boor you're if you think that there is some real cannibalism or satanism or whatever going on.
> 
> Marina Abramovic deals in controversy and shock value, and is known for going to any lengths to achieve the desired effect. She has tortured herself in performances, masturbated for days in a row on public places and held an exhibit where the audience was permitted to do anything to her, including normal and sexual violence. Making cakes that look like humans is really tame compared to that, and is most likely intended to get exactly this effect: that the idiots and the uncivilized would reee in disgust, leading to "intelligentsia" applauding her once again for confirming their prejudices about the unwashed masses.



Pretty much this.

Marina Abramovic is to the art world what GG Allin and the Norwegian black metal bands of the early 90's were to rock music.

She's a creep and an edgelord, but that's her schtick and I honestly doubt she's part of some grand nefarious Illuminati cabal in league with Satan or Moloch or whatever. That really is just some redneck Boomer traditionalist bullshit.

If Marina Abramovic is in league with Moloch because she's an edgy attention whore, then would that mean Mayhem and Burzum were in league with Odin or the Westboro Baptist Church was in league with Yahweh? Obviously, the answer is no.

That being said, I do think there are a lot of wealthy elites who are into some sick shit because they're so jaded and wealthy, hookers and blow simply don't cut it for them anymore. Epstein's downfall pretty much proved that.

Hell, the Marquis De Sade was proof of that. Only reason why he got locked up in the Bastille was because he was ballsy enough to say it out loud and didn't try to hide his degeneracy like the rest of the French aristocracy back then.

The Founders was proof that there was a lot of child abuse and pedo shit going on in the upper echelons of society, but I don't think it was quite the Satanic cult shit that the traditionalists like to claim it as.

Really, The Founders was likely a front for the CIA or some other glow-in-the-dark agency and they probably did all the pedophilia and sadism as a way to basically shatter the minds of the kids in the program and essentially indoctrinate them. The sadism and animal torture was likely meant to train them to be killers and desensitize them to violence.

It's both crude and unfathomably vile on so many levels, but it's within the realm of possibility considering the crazy shit we know the CIA and other intelligence agencies did or tried to do (MKULTRA, COINTELPRO, Operation Northwoods, etc.)

It's possible they may have cloaked the Founders program in Satanic or occult imagery for the purposes of fear and intimidation and to capitalize on the wider Satanic Panic hysteria of the time so they could cover their tracks.


----------



## augment (May 25, 2020)

Has anyone ever come forward to accurately explain how wtc 7 was destroyed, or should I keep believing the building fainted from the shock.


----------



## Robert James (May 25, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> I must say something to this. Considering how infamous Marina Abramovic has been for decades by doing some of the most attention-whoring shit imaginable to get name in the art world, it's just really low-IQ boomer hicks that can see something conpiratorial in that Spirit Cooking stuff. Like, that's really fucking lame compared to some of the other shows she's done, and it just underscores how fucking boor you're if you think that there is some real cannibalism or satanism or whatever going on.
> 
> Marina Abramovic deals in controversy and shock value, and is known for going to any lengths to achieve the desired effect. She has tortured herself in performances, masturbated for days in a row on public places and held an exhibit where the audience was permitted to do anything to her, including normal and sexual violence. Making cakes that look like humans is really tame compared to that, and is most likely intended to get exactly this effect: that the idiots and the uncivilized would reee in disgust, leading to "intelligentsia" applauding her once again for confirming their prejudices about the unwashed masses.




Like I brought up it's just art bro isn't a defense. If her art focused around rapping children and the pleasure she got from it would it be  provocative? Sure but it piss the hell out of the masses. When the masses bring up how twisted her art is and the response they get from the elietes isn't the proper response of "Yeah no that's fucked" but "you guys don't get it she speaks about humanity through her art" Not only do you piss the average person off but you get them to think you like the subject matter. Combine this with shit like the temple on epsteins island or the border line pedophilic art owned by the eliete and it's less of a low IQ boomer moment and more having a fuction brain moment. 

Yes, I get that art mean to provoke will go to some dark places on purpose but when the media starts backing it up and the elietes refer to it as genius and meaningful it starts to perk ears. You may not draw the conclusion that it's satanic neither do I but saying only dumb boomers is frankly retarded. She's using the imagery of the major religion of this countries devil to provoke them and the elietes are backing her up. At best she and the elietes are showing their open contempt for the people, at worse they actually believe this shit. Neither are good since both show a hatred for the people and when these are the people controlling not just the media but politics being concerned that they want to hurt you is logical. I'm not trying to argue that they are all satan worshipers I'm just pointing out how someone could reach that conclusion.


----------



## Banditotron (May 25, 2020)

Reality is so fucking insane and awful that it can be hard to distinguish it from insane and awful fictions.


----------



## JamusActimus (May 25, 2020)

Because of the relative lack of transparency and informations.

If most information were documented and shared by the state after 911 a lot less conspiracy theories would be here today about that case.


Same with Covid chan we don't have a lot of information about so it's quite a fertile ground for conspiracies.

Conspiracies love to fill the blanks with white noise


----------



## BOONES (May 25, 2020)

Theres a fine line between stone cold truth and ambiguous mystery. You cant always assume what's in front of you is what you're really seeing. Back in the day there used to be people who would investigate deeply into these mysteries and report their findings with no bias or ill intent.

Now its who can create the biggest believable lie. The world needs someone reliable to depend on to find what's really true, why something happened, where it happened and most importantly how it happened. 

The world needs a journalist with the classic mindset, a noir detective willing to challenge the cloud of mass lies and confusion but take no side in the process. A tough job to be honest.


----------



## Bum Driller (May 25, 2020)

Robert James said:


> Like I brought up it's just art bro isn't a defense. If her art focused around rapping children and the pleasure she got from it would it be  provocative? Sure but it piss the hell out of the masses. When the masses bring up how twisted her art is and the response they get from the elietes isn't the proper response of "Yeah no that's fucked" but "you guys don't get it she speaks about humanity through her art" Not only do you piss the average person off but you get them to think you like the subject matter. Combine this with shit like the temple on epsteins island or the border line pedophilic art owned by the eliete and it's less of a low IQ boomer moment and more having a fuction brain moment.
> 
> Yes, I get that art mean to provoke will go to some dark places on purpose but when the media starts backing it up and the elietes refer to it as genius and meaningful it starts to perk ears. You may not draw the conclusion that it's satanic neither do I but saying only dumb boomers is frankly exceptional. She's using the imagery of the major religion of this countries devil to provoke them and the elietes are backing her up. At best she and the elietes are showing their open contempt for the people, at worse they actually believe this shit. Neither are good since both show a hatred for the people and when these are the people controlling not just the media but politics being concerned that they want to hurt you is logical. I'm not trying to argue that they are all satan worshipers I'm just pointing out how someone could reach that conclusion.




You're making the huge assumption that all "normal", working and middle-class people, "the masses" would see that shit as somehow other than art. They're not. Only people reeing about that shit are stupid motherfuckers who are genuinely exceptional and/or ultra-conservative. Rest of the "masses" either like it or most likely don't care, as they aren't stupid enough to think that when some artist makes weird shit to get attention, devil-worship must be afoot. Majority of people at this point are well accustomed to the fact that artists do weird shit all the time, because it's their goddamn job.


----------



## Xarpho (May 25, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Because of the relative lack of transparency and informations.



At its core, this. A lot of moon landing conspiracies revolve around the fact that the video footage is pretty shit even for late 1960s standards, for instance. Mandalay Bay's official story has a lot of holes (lack of video footage from the streets, etc). Epstein's testimony could have been huge and then under what was supposed to be high-profile watch, he ends up committing suicide. And of course, no one really knows what happened with Flight 370.


----------



## Robert James (May 25, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> You're making the huge assumption that all "normal", working and middle-class people, "the masses" would see that shit as somehow other than art. They're not. Only people reeing about that shit are stupid motherfuckers who are genuinely exceptional and/or ultra-conservative. Rest of the "masses" either like it or most likely don't care, as they aren't stupid enough to think that when some artist makes weird shit to get attention, devil-worship must be afoot. Majority of people at this point are well accustomed to the fact that artists do weird shit all the time, because it's their goddamn job.



1. Your making a lot of assumptions as well  most of which aren't exactly backed up by the major religion being Christianity in the U.S.
2. Who do you live around that you know people who like her art?
3. My conclusion was at bare minimum the elites like and support someone because she provokes the masses, it's an act of contempt against the people and people would see it.
4. She uses literal satanic imagery. That be like talking to an atheist friend that has been tying to disprove evolution and you catch them wearing a cross.  They may be wearing Ironically but initially your going to think something is going on.
4. An artist job is not to make weird or provocative shit, it's what we currently praise in the art world but that's how we go to the point where a solid white wall or a pair of glasses is now considered art.
5. Just because your an atheist doesn't mean everyone else is.


----------



## soft kitty (May 25, 2020)

Because, at least some of them make sense and are plausible. But others..well..some people just believe what they want to believe to make themselves feel better. I mean look at flat earthers.

They were probably brainwashed and it's just hard for them to think critically like the rest of us.


----------



## Bum Driller (May 30, 2020)

Robert James said:


> 1. Your making a lot of assumptions as well  most of which aren't exactly backed up by the major religion being Christianity in the U.S.



Christianity is the major religion in the western world in name only. Most of the people living in Europe or America are quite secular at this point, and even amongst the more conservative segments of the population belief in Christianity is more along the lines of believing in certain moral principles. True faith in supernatural God is found only amongst very small subset of the that population. I know this because I've studied science of religion quite extensively.



> 2. Who do you live around that you know people who like her art?



Personally I don't know people who would exactly like her art. Most of the people, myself included, who know of Abramovices art are indifferent towards it. She's not a great artist, but neither is she a devil-worshipper in my opinion. I mean, she could be, but so what? I know devil-worshippers IRL, and they are mostly quite normal, even surprisingly conservative people, compared to population at large. They don't really run around eating and raping people, as far as I know.  



> 3. My conclusion was at bare minimum the elites like and support someone because she provokes the masses, it's an act of contempt against the people and people would see it.



Elites have always felt contempt for the masses, and they always will. That's just ingrained in to human condition so thoroughly that we will most likely never see a society where this would be otherwise. Marina Abramovic, in my opinion, is masterful in using that contempt to make name for herself. And then again, it's obvious from the practical workings of the society that the elites of today are less contemptuous towards the masses than for example the elites of the 19th century.



> 4. She uses literal satanic imagery. That be like talking to an atheist friend that has been tying to disprove evolution and you catch them wearing a cross.  They may be wearing Ironically but initially your going to think something is going on.



I really don't understand this sentence, it's just incoherent jumble of words.



> 4. An artist job is not to make weird or provocative shit, it's what we currently praise in the art world but that's how we go to the point where a solid white wall or a pair of glasses is now considered art.



Artists have always had the social license to act weird, simply because quite long ago humans have understood that artistic ability often goes hand in hand with being eccentric personality. For fucks sake, that is the reason we have the cultural stereotype of artist like we have in the first place. 

Artists job is to make whatever they want to make. Usually nowadays this is some kind of weird shit, since classical representative art fell out of favor long time ago. And trust me, Marina Abramovic is quite tame compared to some other modern artists. Check up Joel-Peter Witkin for example, a man who makes sculptures out of the cadavers of dead people and then photographs them. 



> 5. Just because your an atheist doesn't mean everyone else is.



I'm not an atheist, and I really don't know what it has to do with this conversation.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (May 30, 2020)

Because thinking they know information that the majority doesn't makes them feel special, ask somebody about a conspiracy theory they believe and they'll be smug and condescending about it when explaining, especially if you ask questions or say something contrary. It is 100% about feeling superior, that's why the biggest conspiracy tards are loser neets, they don't have to feel like such huge drains on society if everyone else is just a sheep and they're a galaxy brain.


----------



## The Crow (May 30, 2020)

Because people who believe in certain conspiracy theories have the intellectual independence to actually question the narratives being fed to them by those who have power and thus do their own research on it, instead of just blindly believing what those narratives say.

For example, one conspiracy theory is that in 5-10 years, for political correctness sake, pedophilia will be rebranded as "pedosexuality" and thus be considered "socially acceptable" behavior. For those who find this idea too crazy to be believable, ponder this, two decades ago, the idea that someday, men will not only be legally allowed to call themselves "women", but will even be allowed to compete in women's competitive sports would've been written off as a "conspiracy theory" by the average person, but here we are in 2020, and yes, biological men are currently allowed to compete in women's sports so long as they refer to themselves as "trans-women". The slope is quite slippery...


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (May 30, 2020)

Well, considering that several "Conspiracy Theories" I've put personal stock into over the years have come true, it's because sometimes conspiracy theories aren't hokey bullshit. Also, putting faith in your government and financial elite is the actual stupidest thing a human being can do, and while I don't like the term 'bootlicker', that's exactly what they are. Feeble-minded sheep who are uncomfortable with indulging any idea that may go against their preconceptions.

I also absolutely love the "I told you so" phase, when it comes out that I was right all along. You cannot imagine how good it feels to rub that shit in a detractor's face. Heroin's got nothing on that high.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 11, 2020)

If I notice a certain pattern behind certain conspiracy theorists, it's that their life sucks and they want someone to blame for their fuck ups. Also because they are nobody special, they want to believe they have access to forbidden knowledge. We see this in OPL even.


----------



## Idiotron (Nov 11, 2020)

A few things:
1. It's better to believe that things happen according to plan, it's a safe feeling. Even if the plan is horrible for everyone, at least you'll be safe if you play along. When shit just happens and nobody is in control, when a guy can just go to a school and shoot some kids without anyone anticipating, that's scary.
2. You get to feel smug and superior because you know the truth but all those sheeple don't, they're just part of the system, you're special like Neo in the Matrix.
3. It makes you feel like you're part of something, you're not just a lonely schmuck, you're part of a group of like minded individuals and you all are part of the resistance, you guys are saving the world.


----------



## societyguy01 (Nov 11, 2020)

The reason why people believe in conspiracies is in short because a good deal of them are true.

The long answer to this question involves the way power is organized and actualized in democracies and republics all across the west. In the absence of a clearly defined, centralized power structure such as a monarchy, dictatorship or theocracy, chaos is allowed to take root and who is actually meant to be in power is unclear, at least at first.

The silly thing about democracy is that is doesn’t even exist. At least not on any significant macro level. You can have democracy in your workplace, at your school or in your family, but as a democratic system becomes larger the tendency for it to be corrupted grows exponentially. What really happens after the introduction of democracy is that those with the most money, power and clout end up dominating the stage, being able to butt their way to the front of the line in what amounts to little more than high school politicking with dire consequences.

Of course, for the players in this game to come out right and admit that they hijack the system so easily isn’t in their interests. Over time, new centers of power form. Where you would once have a King, you now have a nebulous dynasty of people with lineal and financial ties. You have cleverly named think tanks that serve to ponder the objectives and means of these new power centers. In order to keep up the illusion of democracy, these “elite” lets call them are forced to obfuscate their movements, as well as their true motives from the rest of society.

Conspiracy theories are simply investigations where the observer is a man on the outside looking in. Conspiracy theories try to fill in the holes left by the empty PR bullshit spewed by the rotten children of groups like the Council of Foreign Relations, PNAC or the Trilateral commission, to name a few. Given that the actions, words and motives of these elites never really add up, you will eventually have people who take a whiff of the air, so to speak. Smelling the bullshit, they are drawn to alternative sources of information that lie underneath the mainstream narrative and go with whatever plug that can be inserted to align the narratives spewed by the elite into something coherent and logical.

Sorry to answer with a conspiracy of my own, but the question was too tantalizing to pass up.


----------



## Sable (Nov 12, 2020)

It's mostly for two reasons.

Firstly, humans are very good at pattern recognition. Too good - it's why people see the face of Jesus on some toast or whatever. A bunch of jews coming together to rule the world is a much better pattern or whatever than jews tending just to be well educated and nepotistic (to use an internet-favoured example of some sort of conspiracy)

 Secondly, a conspiracy theory is probably comforting in a way- thinking that there's this vast cabal responsible for FAKING THE MOON LANDING/HIDING THE NEPHILIM/ ETC and you've FIGURED THEM OUT makes you feel SMART and have someone to blame for whatever problems you have. In addition to this, you can band together with like minded (probably) crazy people, and have a social aspect to it (along with other people to reinforce your delusions).

In reality, 95% of conspiracies are wrong, because people are generally too retarded to hold them together.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 13, 2020)

As a joke, I could said people belive conspiracy theories because it's less boring then the same old stuff heard on Oprah and the rest of the MSM, lol.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 14, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> 1. Occam's Razor and Hanlon's Razor are both largely ignored.


Occam's Razor usually leans toward the conspiracies and Hanlon's Razor is retarded.
9/11 conspiracy theories make a lot more sense than the official story.
People are very frequently malicious, including those in power. They are very frequently incompetent at the same time. There is no actual reason to assume incompetence over malice.


----------



## Panama (Nov 14, 2020)

Because sometimes it's true, and once you see the level of sadism and depravity people in power are capable of, you may begin to wonder what else you were lied to about.

MKULTRA didn't exist.

The Tuskegee Experiments didn't exist.

Green Run didn't happen.

Operation Mockingbird didn't exist.

USS Maddox was attacked on August 4, 1964

Operation Northwoods was never proposed.

The Holodomor didn't happen.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 15, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> At its core, this. A lot of moon landing conspiracies revolve around the fact that the video footage is pretty shit even for late 1960s standards,


It doesn't help that it was filmed in color. We only have the filming of the screens footage that was broadcast left, because they lost the tapes... as well as the telemetry data.

This is just stating the official facts, but it's enough to make anyone go   

I think what a lot of people (on all sides) forget is that our minds abhor a vacuum. When you shatter one explanation, our minds demand another.

So you have people both assuming that nothing is ever a conspiracy, and they'll be attracted to this thread like flies and you have the people who assume everything is a conspiracy and they'll be attracted to the conspiracy threads like flies.

Both find an uncertain void and fill it with certainty. It is boring to listen to uncertain people anyways.

I find that it is easy to predict after a five minute conversation how much someone is susceptable to conspiracy theories. In general it comes down to how someone trust The System.

Some believe that overal things are just and some doubt it and that in effect predicts whether they believe there is room for outlandish planning.


----------



## byuu (Nov 15, 2020)

Erischan said:


> Occam's Razor usually leans toward the conspiracies and Hanlon's Razor is retarded.


Obligatory Simpsons clip:





But no, Occam's Razor does not lean toward conspiracy theories. Conspiracy theories are the opposite of simple.
"Jews did 9/11" might sound simple but if you spend one second to think of what it would need to involve, like the infiltration of every major American agency and the Islamist groups involved - it is very very complex.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 15, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> It doesn't help that it was filmed in color. We only have the filming of the screens footage that was broadcast left, because they lost the tapes... as well as the telemetry data.


I'm thoroughly convinced the moon landing footage were rearscreen projections. For whatever top top top secret reason which is useless to speculate on the actual footage of the moon landing was not useable and they had to fabricate some. What amazes me about conspiracy theories is that people will find this absolutely reasonable sequence of sentences _insane and not worth even reading_ for no other reason than that "conspiracy theories" are something they know are crazy.


garakfan69 said:


> "Jews did 9/11" might sound simple but if you spend one second to think of what it would need to involve, like the infiltration of every major American agency and the Islamist groups involved - it is very very complex.


Denying the obvious and consistent evidence of that infiltration would involve violating occam's razor a lot more than accepting it would.

Occam's razor is not "What narrative is the simplest and requires the least coordination?" Things which require extreme coordination happen every day. Planning 9/11 would be a lot less complex than running a nuclear submarine, and dozens of those run every day. Occam's razor is "Which narrative requires me to contradict known facts the least, and make the least assumptions?"


----------



## byuu (Nov 15, 2020)

Erischan said:


> Denying the obvious and consistent evidence of that infiltration would involve violating occam's razor a lot.


That only works if you're already in a mindset that Jews rule everything. Try to argue that with a normal person and all theories that he would need to accept.
If you already accept that ghosts exist, then explaining the noises at night with "It was ghost" is simple. Simpler than the mechanics behind house settling.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 15, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> That only works if you're already in a mindset that Jews rule everything. Try to argue that with a normal person and all theories that he would need to accept.
> If you already accept that ghosts exist, then explaining the noises at night with "It was ghost" is simple. Simpler than the mechanics behind house settling.


I concern myself with what's true, not with what I can convince your retarded aunt is true.
Your argument is basically "Well, yeah, if you know all those corroborating facts, occams razor points toward conspiracy theories instead"
Which is my exact point.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 15, 2020)

Because the states/those in power lie and omit informations.

Antivaxxer would not exist if the phamarceutical didn't fuck so many peoples over.
Same for 911 truther they would not exist if the state was more transparent with what happened


----------



## byuu (Nov 15, 2020)

Erischan said:


> Your argument is basically "Well, yeah, if you know all those corroborating facts, occams razor points toward conspiracy theories instead"
> Which is my exact point.


No. What I'm saying is "Jews did it" same as "Ghost did it" is not an actual explanation. It doesn't explain anything - there's no why or how in such an answer.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 15, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> No. What I'm saying is "Jews did it" same as "Ghost did it" is not an actual explanation. It doesn't explain anything - there's no why or how in such an answer.


There is in fact an extremely robust and accurate why, and the fact that you're treating it as a silly proposition comparable to ghosts tells me all I need to know about you. The most fascinating thing about conspiracy theories is the way normal people feel compelled to react to perfectly rational things, simply because they are not the official story.


----------



## byuu (Nov 15, 2020)

Erischan said:


> There is in fact an extremely robust and accurate why, and the fact that you're treating it as a silly proposition comparable to ghosts tells me all I need to know about you. The most fascinating thing about conspiracy theories is the way normal people feel compelled to react to perfectly rational things, simply because they are not the official story.


The fact that you don't even try to provide an actual explanation tells me that it would be far from simple and pose more questions than it answers.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 15, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> The fact that you don't even try to provide an actual explanation tells me that it would be far from simple and pose more questions than it answers.


"I'm being combative and condescending from our very first interaction, why are you not going out of your way to convince me of things?"
Kill yourself lol i don't give a shit about explaining anything to you retard. If you want to go to your grave being wrong that's fine with me. I will make zero effort to change your mind.


----------



## byuu (Nov 15, 2020)

Erischan said:


> "I'm being combative and condescending from our very first interaction, why are you not going out of your way to convince me of things?"
> Kill yourself lol i don't give a shit about explaining anything to you retard. If you want to go to your grave being wrong that's fine with me. I will make zero effort to change your mind.


I'm not asking you to change my mind about Jews. I'm asking what's a simpler explanation.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 15, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> I'm not asking you to change my mind about Jews. I'm asking what's a simpler explanation.


A simpler explanation is that all of the jews obviously coordinating and infiltrating our government are coordinating and infiltrating our government and are not just, by sheer coincidence across thousands of miles and hundreds of years, consistently looking like they are.


----------



## byuu (Nov 15, 2020)

Erischan said:


> A simpler explanation is that all of the jews obviously coordinating and infiltrating our government are coordinating and infiltrating our government and are not just, by sheer coincidence across thousands of miles and hundreds of years, consistently looking like they are.


What are you even on about? We're talking about 9/11.

One explanation is "Islamists caught America off-guard, managed to hijack passenger planes, and crashed them into centers of Amerrica's international influence, the thing they hate most in the world"
Another one would be "A shadow organisation of Jews orchestrated a false-flag attack where Islamists caught America off-guard, managed to...."

It's already more complicated! And it doesn't even go into all the autism about jet fuel melting steel beams and secrets messages in Windings.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 15, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> One explanation is "Islamists caught America off-guard, managed to hijack passenger planes, and crashed them into centers of Amerrica's international influence, the thing they hate most in the world"


That explanation leaves a gaping hole of a question of why we suddenly attacked Saddam. That's more complicated than Mossad coordinating it, who have an obvious motivation.


----------



## byuu (Nov 15, 2020)

Erischan said:


> That explanation leaves a gaping hole of a question of why we suddenly attacked Saddam. That's more complicated than Mossad coordinating it, who have an obvious motivation.


Saddam has been on America's shit list for forever and it provided a convenient casus belli?

And what of the holes the other explanations leaves? For example why target the Pentagon and WTC which are headquarters of Jewish tricks? Why not destroy something more symbolic like the Statue of Liberty? Or why use Arabian terrorists and not Palestinian ones? That would be much better for Israel. Or why is there not a single shred of solid evidence for such a massive conspiracy?


----------



## Smolrolls (Nov 15, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> If I were to wager a guess, I'd say it's done out of a need to think the world is a lot more secure and controlled than it actually is, a sort of reassurance (or as @Homoerotic Cougar-kun would put it, mental masturbation)
> 
> Honestly, this probably would've been the main reason before the 2010's.
> 
> ...


So once conspiracy theories used to be for fun/mental stimulation, now it's used to make sense of the world, much like how the bible/christian religion assures people that if they do good in this life, they're welcome into a better place. Or much like how the Romans worship the state, for the betterment of the State and its Citizen, give themselves meaning/higher purpose to strive towards by making themselves paragons for their people to follow.
By make sense of the world I mean these crazies having sex with animals & kids, drugging kids, SJWs, outsourcing, mass immigration, rioting, pandemic etc... result from mundane stupidity: For attention, money and labor by these out-of-touch corporatists and bureaucratic, and sick fantasy by sick people who think they're self/righteous and good when they're just dead weight like the meat shields some of them will become. Nothing too fancy or deep you read in a well written novel or comic, just animal instincts like hoarding gold, attention and sexing the first thing you see.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 15, 2020)

Because most elites will never tell plebs the full story about important things and it's silly to trust them. All governments have secrets.



Erischan said:


> A simpler explanation is that all of the jews obviously coordinating and infiltrating our government are coordinating and infiltrating our government and are not just, by sheer coincidence across thousands of miles and hundreds of years, consistently looking like they are.


Never assume groups are hiveminds.


			https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/arts-letters/articles/ellen-feldman-nazi-germany
		



> Some of the Jewish men who fought in Hitler’s military had been drafted. Others were patriots whose fathers, grandfathers, and uncles had served in the Imperial Army in WWI, and dutifully enlisted. One survivor described himself as a German first and a Jew second.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 16, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Never assume groups are hiveminds.


I don't recall saying they were. Your dishonesty is showing.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 16, 2020)

Erischan said:


> I don't recall saying they were. Your dishonesty is showing.





> all of the jews


I guess it was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 17, 2020)

I just want to put forth that as 2020 has progressed, I find Hanlon's Razor to be a lot harder to apply. It's getting hard to assume stupidity on every front when it's clear that only some are stupid while some people are clearly operating out of malice under the same pretense.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Nov 17, 2020)

the simple fact that a conspiracy is only a conspiracy until it's proven to be true makes me doubt the whole 'conspiracies are not real' line of argumentation, as what it essentially does is create a self-fulfilling prophecy-it's false because it's a conspiracy, and it's a conspiracy because it's false-which can then be used to smear anyone who figures out that something outside of the ordinary may be going on, even if they over or underestimate the degrees to which that is the case.

a conspiracy should be a conspiracy regardless of whether it's false or true, and should never immediately be assumed to be false from the outset, otherwise you end up denying the existence of events and objects like project mockingbird, MKUltra, Die Glocke along with a myriad other anomalies that have since been proven to be real or true long after their passing.


----------



## Yuuko Aioi (Nov 19, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> For example why target the Pentagon and WTC which are headquarters of Jewish tricks? Why not destroy something more symbolic like the Statue of Liberty?


WTC was insured, and I guess demolishing two skyscrapers in a huge, dense city would be a stronger message than destroying a tourist attraction surrounded by water. It would also fuck with the economy, that's more fear, and it looks like it's an adequate justification of mass surveillance and collecting large amounts of biometric data. Sure, rebuilding the WTC did cost more money than the insurance paid for the two towers, but on the long run this is extremely profitable. You get more and more productive, powerful and rich while the cattle gives up everything, little by little, for the illusion of safety.

Then there was that 2.3 trillion dollar story, which is probably not exactly "missing" money, but it's a lot of money, As far as I know it was a big story until next day. Maybe that has something to do with the plane that flew into the pentagon.

I really don't want to talk stupid shit, because to be honest, I have no idea what happened. And it's easy to see that every single thing that happened on 9/11 is completely believable. My problem is that ALL of those things happened at that day. That is simply not believable. The WTC7 collapse? The Odigo Messenger? The dancing israelis? All the political bullshit since then? Meanwhile Israel's politics are the exact opposite of the USA politics? And the _"as a white person" _type jews, the _"fuck the patriarchy"_  jews, the _"you're 7 years old and you have gender dysphoria"_ jews, the _"import more migrants, because the economy that fucks you is more important than your standards or choices"_ jews  and _"all your white traditions are obsolete and you should be ashamed"_  jews have double citizenship, so they can make the whole world a shithole and they'll still have a comfy home. If you connect these little possibilities, the whole chain of events is so convenient... Well, _for jews_. Us? Well, everything sucks, but that's life, right? Somehow after billions of years of evolution we're still not worthy of the truth about our own lives, but surely there isn't a conspiracy against us. It's just we're really, I mean _really_ unlucky, constantly, all the time. Questions not allowed.
This is inhumane.

Sorry about my (lack of) English.


----------



## Snuckening (Nov 19, 2020)

There's an inbuilt predisposition certain people have towards 'teleological thinking'- The tendency to reject the the idea that things "just happen", and instead, to attribute whatever event to being part of some deliberate plan by some hidden agency. Both hardcore conspiracy theorists, and the deeply religious (groups that often overlap) score very highly for teleological thinking, because they both share the same basic idea- That you can examine the world, look at historical events, (((co-incidents))), the media, your day-to-day life, esoteric books, etc, pick through all the secret, hidden, coded clues, and discern the hidden meaning that everyone else is too dumb and brainwashed to notice, and discover the all-powerful, unseen agency that REALLY controls the world (whether that agency is god, or satan, or the loominarty, or Freemasons, or whoever). Psychologists also call it "hypersensitive agency detection".



			https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982218308637
		




			https://www.researchgate.net/publication/281405422_Someone_is_pulling_the_strings_Hypersensitive_agency_detection_and_belief_in_conspiracy_theories
		



And, what would you rather be? Some ordinary pleb, who just accepts what mainstream science, historians, etc say, just like everyone else? Or one of the special few who are super-duper-woke and red-pilled enough to see through all the lies, and to recognize the REAL truth, the truth that all those sleep-walking, NPC sheeple are too dumb and too brainwashed to notice? Someone who's a valiant crusader for the REAL truth, against the evil liars who are the cause of everything bad in the world?  There are some pretty major emotional pay-offs, to believing that only YOU are smart enough to see that the Jesuits are sterilizing us with chem-trails, or that Ellen de Generit mainlines adrenochrome, or whatever. And some big incentives, for why someone who already buys into a conspiracy, wouldn't want to give up that special super-woke status, just to become an ordinary nobody, who's only point of difference is that they were once dumb enough to believe that earth is flat and space is fake.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 19, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> I just want to put forth that as 2020 has progressed, I find Hanlon's Razor to be a lot harder to apply. It's getting hard to assume stupidity on every front when it's clear that only some are stupid while some people are clearly operating out of malice under the same pretense.


I agree with this. In this day and age, it's getting far more difficult in figuring out what the motivations of these people are. In fact, I'd argue there's been a bit of an increase when it comes to those who willingly believe in conspiracies than those who are just stupid or are trolling to get a rise out of people. Especially when (surprise surprise) sites like YouTube or 4Chan are concerned. Even more when country or world-changing events like asteroids, COVID or the BLM riots are brought into the picture.


----------



## H3LLH4MM3R666 (Nov 19, 2020)

Yuuko Aioi said:


> WTC was insured, and I guess demolishing two skyscrapers in a huge, dense city would be a stronger message than destroying a tourist attraction surrounded by water. It would also fuck with the economy, that's more fear, and it looks like it's an adequate justification of mass surveillance and collecting large amounts of biometric data. Sure, rebuilding the WTC did cost more money than the insurance paid for the two towers, but on the long run this is extremely profitable. You get more and more productive, powerful and rich while the cattle gives up everything, little by little, for the illusion of safety.
> 
> Then there was that 2.3 trillion dollar story, which is probably not exactly "missing" money, but it's a lot of money, As far as I know it was a big story until next day. Maybe that has something to do with the plane that flew into the pentagon.
> 
> ...



I can partially answer your question, WTC7 collapsed because it was hit by several hundred tons of debris when the towers collapsed.  You can see huge multi-story gashes on the side of the building.  It was also burning for over 8 hours, the sprinkler system wasn't functioning, and firefighters weren't actively trying to extinguish it.  Because the building was evacuated in the morning, their efforts were on search and rescue.  

Things might have gone differently if it was built to standard building codes, but federal buildings are/were legally exempt from those codes.  Which is why the sprinkler system wasn't functioning, the collapse of the towers destroyed the underground piping.  If it was built to code it would have had water tanks on the roof specifically for the sprinklers


----------



## Yuuko Aioi (Nov 19, 2020)

Snuckening said:


> There's an inbuilt predisposition certain people have towards 'teleological thinking'- The tendency to reject the the idea that things "just happen", and instead, to attribute whatever event to being part of some deliberate plan by some hidden agency. Both hardcore conspiracy theorists, and the deeply religious (groups that often overlap) score very highly for teleological thinking, because they both share the same basic idea- That you can examine the world, look at historical events, (((co-incidents))), the media, your day-to-day life, esoteric books, etc, pick through all the secret, hidden, coded clues, and discern the hidden meaning that everyone else is too dumb and brainwashed to notice, and discover the all-powerful, unseen agency that REALLY controls the world (whether that agency is god, or satan, or the loominarty, or Freemasons, or whoever). Psychologists also call it "hypersensitive agency detection".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that when I say thinks like above, I sound like an idiot. And it is frustrating, because honestly, you're right about that predisposition.
But that predisposition was useful for millions of years. If some of us are seeing a dangerous pattern, then the danger might _be_ or might _not_ be there, but the pattern itself _is_ there. So I think it is worth considering that it might represent the reality.

I can't think of any other "conspiracy theory" that I agree with or I see. So I'm not really the "conspiracy theory" guy. But the jews-against-white pattern I can't _unsee_. And it is doubly frustrating, because I don't even want to see it, I wan't to deliberately _unsee_ it, but what the media wants to talk about, and _how_ it wants to talk about those things makes it impossible to not recognize the intent behind it. And as I've said, I'm talking about coincidences. Lots of them. I don't mind a coincidence. I don't mind two really weird coincidences coinciding with each other, but when you ask questions about something and more than half of the answer is "it's just coincidence" and the rest of the answers doesn't even make sense, well, I think you are obligated to think about how the world operates around you.

There is no need to associate the too many coincidences around 9/11 with flat Earth or chem trails or fake space. I think you're probably not naive enough either to think that we as citizens of the world have all the information about our governing systems, and we are allowed to change everything for the better. So trying to find a pattern or guessing what is happening is normal, I think. Also of course there is the messiah complex that can make people try too hard to find the answers or at least the enemy, but I don't think that's my case here.

About Hanlon's razor: We are talking about people, who are making decisions about large populations of people. It would be nice to know the intent of theirs to know what the solution would be. But for finding the problem itself? I mean if we have to start somewhere, then before the _"is he stupid or is he malicious"_ fork on the diagram there is the_ "should he be in charge" _question, where it doesn't matter if he's stupid or malicious, he shouldn't make important decisions. And with the jews that's the problem. When they say, _"Oh, it looks like we meant this? No, it's a coincidence, we're the good guys", _then the "civilized" way to react is to say "Oh, okay" and then smile. We have to believe the good intent every time they say something that will mess with our lives on the long run. I find this discrimination outrageous.

Sorry for the long rambling, basically what I'm saying, there _is_ a jewish conspiracy, and there might be ridiculous theories about their goals or origins, but there are also really logical and simple ones too. Handling this as one thing sure makes it easier to find ridiculous details and discard the whole thing, but that doesn't make the weird and destructive coincidences go away. Only if people who label conservatives as nazis could imagine that maybe if the nazis are capable of acting evil then maybe it is possible for other groups of humans too...


----------



## Yuuko Aioi (Nov 19, 2020)

H3LLH4MM3R666 said:


> I can partially answer your question, WTC7 collapsed because it was hit by several hundred tons of debris when the towers collapsed.  You can see huge multi-story gashes on the side of the building.  It was also burning for over 8 hours, the sprinkler system wasn't functioning, and firefighters weren't actively trying to extinguish it.  Because the building was evacuated in the morning, their efforts were on search and rescue.
> 
> Things might have gone differently if it was built to standard building codes, but federal buildings are/were legally exempt from those codes.  Which is why the sprinkler system wasn't functioning, the collapse of the towers destroyed the underground piping.  If it was built to code it would have had water tanks on the roof specifically for the sprinklers


Well there is the video about the collapse of the WTC7, and I'm sure you can explain that too, but I still won't be able to believe it. Why would a building's main pillars collapse before the building itself collapses? The pillars were damaged so badly, that they failed under their own weight? And _then_ the rest of the building followed? Maybe I just have no idea how stable (or rather unstable) an otherwise fully functional building is. But it has to survive at least a minor earthquake, so I assume it wasn't made of cardboard. Also maybe I'm just not into "demolition porn" or whatever, but I've never seen a concrete+metal+glass building getting completely destroyed by fire alone. Also, back to my previous post, coincidences. A day before: panic. Where is the huge amount of money? Next day: Oh look, the twin towers! Meanwhile offices in WTC7 getting destroyed, and the pentagon is being attacked. Lots of paperwork destroyed, and suddenly military spending is not on the news anymore, USA's next target is.

Your answer/explanation otherwise sounds pretty much acceptable, or at least close to it, but putting it into the context of all the coincidences still makes it ridiculous. I mean, all of the explanations of every event on 911 can be reduced to a pattern of "well, it supposed to be A, but because of B it was actually C". And you chain these patterns together, and if you look at a single one, you can say that "well, these things happen". But you can't really say that flipping a coin 100 times and getting tails 100 times isn't suspicious.

What normally would happen is "Hey, those planes are off course. Call the military."
And basically that would be the end of it. But the whole chain of events suggests that the only thing "Osama Bin Laden" had to do, is to really focus on being angry, and then the butterfly-effect will fuck up New York.


----------



## H3LLH4MM3R666 (Nov 19, 2020)

Yuuko Aioi said:


> What normally would happen is "Hey, those planes are off course. Call the military."
> And basically that would be the end of it. But the whole chain of events suggests that the only thing "Osama Bin Laden" had to do, is to really focus on being angry, and then the butterfly-effect will fuck up New York.



I'm basically rehashing arguments I had with truthers from 2005, but a common question is "Why didn't military jets shoot down the hijacked planes?"

The answer is because it takes longer to get jets in the air than people seem to assume.  "Scramble-ready" means a jet is ready to take to the skies within 24 hours.  Also the military had less than an hour to respond, the FAA alerted NORAD of the Flight 11 hijacking at 8:37 and it hit the WTC about 10 minutes later.  The hijackers turned off the plane transponders so it was pretty much guesswork as to where the planes were located and going.  A couple of fighter jets were scrambled but because they can't teleport, they got nowhere near the planes by the time they crashed

Also there were plenty of other building besides WTC that were destroyed that day, nearly every building across the street from the WTC was damaged or destroyed by debris.  Such as the St. Nicholas cathedral, which collapsed despite the fact that no planes hit it.  Was it a bomb?

The series of events that day are just completely incongruent with any hypothetical false-flag attack.  Assuming the government did want to destroy the towers with bombs, why bother with the planes?  They could just claim the terrorists planted the bombs, like they did in 1993.

But I suggest you look up some non-truther videos about controlled demolitions just to see how much construction work goes into planting demolition charges.  It's not as simple as dropping a couple of packages, there's weeks and months of preperation.  Most of which involves breaking down walls, reaching the steel support beams, drilling holes into said beams, cramming them with demolitions, and then running miles of copper wire.  Things which nobody witnessed in the weeks leading up to the attack.  Also take a look at the sheer volume of explosives needed to take down "normal" buildings.  The WTC would have needed hundreds of tons of demolitions to pull off and there's no possible way they could have gotten it past the front door without getting noticed.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Nov 19, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> I just want to put forth that as 2020 has progressed, I find Hanlon's Razor to be a lot harder to apply. It's getting hard to assume stupidity on every front when it's clear that only some are stupid while some people are clearly operating out of malice under the same pretense.


Hanlon's razor is just another word for optimism, and optimism is stupid. 

It's true that there are a lot more stupid people than evil people, but stupidity does not preclude evil, or vice versa.  In fact, I would argue a synergistic relationship there.  The dumber someone is, the more likely they are to act in a manner wholly consistent with the concept of evil.


----------



## Yuuko Aioi (Nov 19, 2020)

H3LLH4MM3R666 said:


> Assuming the government did want to destroy the towers with bombs, why bother with the planes?  They could just claim the terrorists planted the bombs, like they did in 1993.


Because this is about convincing the population that they don't spend enough on the military, and the price of their freedom is their safety. A security guard can't protect you from planes flying into you, so there's a larger fear factor.

I don't think I'll become an expert in demolition, but I think there would be a huge difference in the methods between carefully bringing down a building without producing harmful materiels that people would breath in or the workers would get in contact with in the rubble, and bringing down a building no matter the cost. Yes, preparations are needed, but I don't assume this whole thing was improvised, I think some things might have been prepared. "You need to pull the plug? We have some options."

IIRC there were some floors that were made into one big floor, so if I understood it correctly, the WTC7 was weakened structurally way before the collapse. Also CIA had offices there. If this is an inside job, the CIA would be in it. They had their own floor. That's access. I think this is like social engineering. You would think that you can't get away doing suspicious things, but if you are confident enough, no one will question you and you'll get what you want.



H3LLH4MM3R666 said:


> The series of events that day are just completely incongruent with any hypothetical false-flag attack.


This just sounds weird to me. _Incongruent_? Like is there a scientifically approved pattern in false-flag attacks? Is there a _norm_ to them? Can we ask some magic questions that will tell us that _"Nope, large amounts of money changed place, the poor people got poorer, rich people got richer, the politics fucked the poor a little more, we fucked other countries beyond repair without any acceptable reasons, we're under constant surveillance, we're not allowed to ask certain questions about it, etc... But no, this whole thing doesn't match our official false-flag pattern. Like definitely not."_

Also are you sure that it takes 24 hours for an interceptor to get ready to take off? 2 hours I can understand, but 24? So all the possible amount of bad luck, incompetence, blind spots and the failure of the system was needed for 9/11 to happen, and some sandnigger on the other side of the world figured it out before anyone else could. I'm not mocking you, I'm just trying to point out your double standards here:

A) A group that wasn't perceived as competent enough to pull out this attack, was willing to pull out this attack, succeded, and it is absolutely unquestionable. 
B) On the other hand, a group that is more than competent to do it, has access to everything needed to do it, and also can sway the public's opinion about it real time, and the consequences of the attack also bring more profits and power to that group is absolutely, unquestionably innocent. 

And it didn't have to be a controlled demolition. If you have some control of groups (like ISIS or Al-Quaeda) then the whole scheme is pretty much undetectable. What happened that day, is suspicious. How politics/society changed after it, is suspicious in itself. Even if the attack itself was "genuine" (which I doubt), the reaction of the government was bad for democracy, bad for its own people.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 19, 2020)

"Conspiracy theories" is kind of a broad statement but I digress.

I think some people choose to believe them because for them, simplicity is too hard to believe. They would rather blame it on aliens and government pedophiles rather than a perfect storm of happenstance and bad luck. They refuse to accept that the government or FBI or whatever entity may have actually been right about something. They refuse to believe that unfortunately bad things can happen randomly. They also do it as a form of coping and denial.

To give an example, I remember a quote from some really old Reddit thread I was reading a while back about murders: "People believe Courtney Love murdered Kurt Cobain because they could not believe the far-gone junkie who wrote songs about death and wanting to kill himself actually did kill himself." This also applies to Biggie and Tupac: people refuse to believe rappers involved in a music industry that glorifies violence and gangbanging with heavy ties to gangs got shot, so they blame the CIA.

When you think about it, conspiracy theories don't necessarily have to be aliens and the CIA and Shrub did 7/11. The parents of a shithead bully child at school who believe their son is a gudboi who dindunuffin and it's the administration conspiring against them have created their own conspiracy.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 22, 2020)

Real life is boring. Hell, the further back we go, the more fantastical we thought of the world.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Nov 22, 2020)

I wish the elite was as fucking wild and occultist as these conspiracy theories make it out to be. If i got invited one day into their ranks i would join their freemason satanic moloch worshipping LARPs while laughing at the Hoi Polloi online with my new billionaire jew friends


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jan 21, 2021)

The real world is boring as fuck. Conspiracy theories make people feel more interesting, more special - like they're part of something bigger than themselves. Some of the reasons why people believe in Jesus, Krishna and Xenu likely apply to conspiracy theorists too.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 21, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> The real world is boring as fuck. Conspiracy theories make people feel more interesting, more special - like they're part of something bigger than themselves. Some of the reasons why people believe in Jesus, Krishna and Xenu likely apply to conspiracy theorists too.



*tips fedora*

Let me guess, you have a beard, enjoy Marvel movies and fucking love "Science" too, right?

Your first point does have merit though. But when it comes to things like conspiracies, keep in mind that "conspiracy theory" is a textbook example of a thought-terminating cliche. 

The term itself was popularized by the CIA and KGB on both sides of the Iron Curtain.

Honestly, when it comes to conspiracies of any kind, Occam's Razor can be a major boon to sifting through the obvious bullshit like the Moloch cults and flat earth nonsense and the stuff that has a lot more substance to it like corporatism and political corruption.

The Earth being flat, vaccines causing autism, and Satanic Moloch cults? Grade A major league bullshit.

Corporations and politicians being corrupt and greedy assholes who actively seek more power and wealth for their own personal ends? Entirely reasonable and completely in line with the trajectory of human history all the world over since the beginning.

George Soros being a shady scumfuck who bankrolls politicians and pet causes he thinks will get him ahead? That's not so much a conspiracy theory as it's real life.

Soros is no different from the Koch Brothers, Jack Dorsey, Mark Zuckerberg, Jeff Bezos, or the barons of yesteryear like John D. Rockefeller, J.P. Morgan, Andrew Carnegie, the East India Company, or the Hapsburg Dynasty.

The insane retarded conspiracies are saying that Soros and the Koch Brothers are Moloch-worshiping Satanists who kill kids so they can live forever by guzzling some chemical made up by Hunter S. Thompson when he was on a bad acid trip back in the 60's.

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if the corporate bigwigs and the glow spooks and politicians that work for them actively promote the more retarded obvious bullshit conspiracies to discredit anyone who questions anything via guilt by association.


----------



## Real Fakeman (Jan 22, 2021)

The term "conspiracy theory" has a pretty sober definition in the dictionary.

From merriam-webster:
Conspiracy theory
: a theory that explains an event or set of circumstances as the result of a secret plot by usually powerful conspirators 
also : a theory asserting that a secret of great importance is being kept from the public

But when you say "conspiracy theory" it has the connotation that it'll be something like "the illuminati rule the world from their secret base on the dark side of the moon and they use the black knight satellite to irradiate your gonads".

In my estimation, one of the more widespread conspiracy theories is US police brutality against african americans. If you would believe the media, the police in the United States is basically a racist white gang that constantly gets away with murdering innocent black people for no reason, and the bureaucrats and courts protect them because they hate black people too. In reality, the simple explanation is that black people are more criminal, and thus have more problems with the police. Yet I rarely see this called out as a conspiracy theory.

And the media weaponizes this. Say there is something you don't want people to be thinking. If you can push the "just a conspiracy theory" angle hard enough, you can create guilt by association. Now the theory is just one of "those" theories, and can be dismissed out of hand.

Trump conspired with the Russians to steal the 2016 US presidential election? That's a controversy. That's obviously legit and you should keep believing it, despite the years long investigation which didn't amount to anything.

Fraud/interference/the slightest whiff of fishiness in the 2020 US presidential election? That's just a conspiracy theory. No investigations needed. What, are you one of those Qanon antivaxxer flat, young earth creationists who thinks the jews poison the groundwater with gay hormones? Get outta here, you conspiracy theorist, you.


----------



## protomartyr (Jan 22, 2021)

With the obvious caveat that the cranks are occasionally correct...

I think it's more comforting than the reality, which is that nobody's really in charge and nobody's really in control. Most people don't have a fucking clue what's going on and that includes high level state and corporate actors. People get promoted above their competency all the time, people get lazy and inattentive all the time. 

I can't remember where to find it now, but Dominic Cummings (former chief of staff to Boris Johnson) had a blog post about this exact thing. When he first started working in government he was dismayed by the inadequacy of even the most senior civil servants. He kept expecting to be ushered to some backroom where they keep the smart capable people who make all the key decisions. And eventually you have to acknowledge that there is no room, and there are no people. By and large, the people with power are just as hapless and exceptional as you are. It's not a pleasant thing to confront.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Jan 22, 2021)

People can believe conspiracy theories for a variety of reasons but chief among them....

1. It is far easier to believe that a secret cabal of people are the ones behind all the bad things in the world and life like the Jews, the Corporations, the Government, the Man, etc...

2. People want to have the feeling that they have secret knowledge over others is rather enticing to many. 

3. Some people are just lead easily astray when they are isolated in their life.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jan 22, 2021)

A lot of conspiracy theories are being used by think tanks to draw people in and capitalize on fear or simply do smear campaigns and they are practical for how cheap they are to make viral and how effective they become specially if they proliferate in echo chambers that are already being botted to death like reddit or 4chan. In points in time when people have the most stress and uncertainty they are more likely to want to find villains and heros and a narrative to explain everything giving them clear targets to be outraged at so a good conspiracy tying up all the knots , clearing grey areas and reaffirming people's prejudices and worldview is going its a powder keg.

There's a play on people's emotions by very bad actors throwing all ethics out the window and that will only end up badly for the political climate of the future. Right now political propaganda is are done with below the line campaigns and everyone is bombarding disinformation left to right and back again. Not a good time to be a netizen.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 23, 2021)

1-Real conspiracies are incredibly complicated and involve hundreds if not thousands of people, organizations and other parts, which is why the law takes years to uncover such cases. The kind of people who love conspiracy theories are in most cases too retarded to deal with this level of complexity and so they go for the easier dumb tinfoil theories

2-Fake conspiracies are often created on purpose to keep people from looking at the real shit, or to create noise and derail existing investigations. If you got smart people looking into something you dont want them to see you just get a bunch of spergs to zerg rush them with tinfoil shit and overwhelm them. And if they dont normalfags will still look at the investigation as nothing but a bunch of tinfoil crazies because thats what they see


----------



## EarthquakeMachine (Feb 20, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> 1-Real conspiracies are incredibly complicated and involve hundreds if not thousands of people, organizations and other parts, which is why the law takes years to uncover such cases. The kind of people who love conspiracy theories are in most cases too retarded to deal with this level of complexity and so they go for the easier dumb tinfoil theories


Except we have examples of enormous conspiracies being kept secret. The Manhattan Project employed 130k, cost 2 billion dollars, took place in over thirty cities around the globe and involved building full on secret fake cities to make it happen. When Truman was sworn in, he had to be told about it. The Manhattan Project had leaks and spies, but it was so effectively managed as a conspiracy that the end result was still the U.S. getting the bomb before everyone else.

Conspiracies don't need to have every individual involved a puppet. Firstly, the only thing a potential Man-Behind-The-Curtain has to control are the channels by which information can travel. So in the case of the Manhattan Project, if you were some dumpy housewife putting widgets together and heard on your lunch break that you were building super bombs, why does this matter? Who she going to tell, the conscientious objector mormon milkman she's fucking? Dumpy Housewife co-workers? A local reporter? The reporter might be a threat, but a Conspirator just needs to "convince" that reporters boss to not spill the beans and ignore her. That's the only channel of information that matters. So instead of an entire factory of Rosie the Riveters that need to be managed, you just have a handful of Editors for the local news convinced through either hook or by crook, to ignore any stories of super bombs that turn up on their desk.

We know this works, because we have video of an ABC reporter admitting that they sat on the Epstein story for 3 years due to outside pressure.


			https://youtu.be/3lfwkTsJGYA
		


Secondly, conspiracy theories that are discounted on the grounds of needing to involve hundreds or thousands of complicit parties for something to work don't take into consideration game theory; which is the is _"the process of modeling the strategic interaction between two or more players in a situation containing set rules and outcomes"_. If you want an event to occur, you don't need to machinate every step of the way to make sure it occurs, you just need to create a "game" (_Any set of circumstances that has a result dependent on the actions of two of more decision-makers_), "players" (_A strategic decision-maker within the context of the game)_, who have a "strategy" (_A complete plan of action a player will take given the set of circumstances that might arise within the game_), and who stand to receive a "pay-off" (_The payout a player receives from arriving at a particular outcome. The payout can be in any quantifiable form, from dollars to utility_), based off of an "Information Set" (_The information available at a given point in the game. The term information set is most usually applied when the game has a sequential component_).

So if Agency X wants event Y to occur, they just need to create a set of circumstances where a group of actors will be motivated by their own rational volition to ensure that event occurs. This process requires extremely minimal involvement from Agency X, which means as little evidence as possible.

As for why people believe in conspiracy theories? It's because when events occur, they create huge swaths of information. Some objectively useless, some incredibly vital. All of this is massaged into a readily digestible mainstream narrative, but stray bits of information are left out in this process. The information that is left out can often be actually useless, but sometimes it simply can't be accounted for. These stray bits of information, floating in the ether with very little identifiable connections (or none at all), are what draw people in and what they latch onto.

A big example for the complicity between government, intelligence agencies, and satanic cults is the pardon of serial killer Henry Lee Lucas. Lucas claims to have worked for a satanic cult called "The Hand of Death" that operated along the Mexco/US border and cleaned up after the Jonestown Massacre. He was also a compulsive liar. Henry's criminal tendencies involved rape, torture, mutilation, dismemberment, necrophilia, cannibalism, and pedophilia and he ended up on death row in Texas under Governor George Bush, a guy with the high score for capital punishment. There's few people as deserving of good ole' Texas Justice than the likes of Henry Lee Lucas, however he remains the only person that Bush has ever taken off of death row, citing insufficient evidence.

What does this mean? It could mean entirely nothing. It could be an historical fluke. But there's no way any reasonable person could not call it extremely fucking weird. Some people will create huge and elaborate webs around this one stray bit of information, webs that are easily burned away like a field of dry grass; but this kind of information is like a rock in the field. Flames of logic can't burn the rock away.

In the case of something like Pizzagate, or the general Pedocracy narrative, people aren't being swayed by the narrative per say, they're being swayed by stuff like the Dutroux Dossiers, Epstein, and Jimmy Savile. Things that are actually reported on and really happened. When people try to talk others off the Q Cliff by scoffing at their often genuine concern, they have no answers for the likes of Savile and Dutroux and those are the things that brought them to the cliff in the first place. It's entirely within the realm of possibility that Saviles count of victims runs in the high hundreds, to just in excess of a thousand. So what's crazier? that a man, who was a celebrity knighted by the Queen and employed by the BBC where extensive MI5/6 background checks were run on all employees, was able to act alone for decades? Or that he was institutionally covered for by powers on high?

While I personally am obviously something of a schitzo-basketcase, I am concerned about the rise of conspiracy theories and conspiracy information because most people are not equipped to integrate this information into their normal lives, and it can drive people a little insane. These people than are useful to a variety of parties (need some voters? need "something to happen" at a major event?) , and the people who try to rehabilitate them have such a dismissive opinion on the entire swath of this information, and have no means of helping them heal the great wound to their psyche that is done by being a big comfortable normie who was exposed to some Lovecraftian black knowledge of what really goes on in the world. A splash with the holy water of good ole secular rationality just doesn't cut it.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 8, 2021)

Twitterites hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 8, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Twitterites hit the nail on the head.
> View attachment 1979563View attachment 1979592View attachment 1979579


Does that mean that you still Trust The Plan?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Does that mean that you still Trust The Plan?


Nah, Q doesn't seem plausible at all in my eyes. It's like flat earth or ancient aliens. Anyways I don't really "believe" in conspiracy theories until they've been proven true beyond the shadow of a doubt, I just like to speculate about what could be happening behind the scenes.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 10, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Nah, Q doesn't seem plausible at all in my eyes. It's like flat earth or ancient aliens. Anyways I don't really "believe" in conspiracy theories until they've been proven true beyond the shadow of a doubt, I just like to speculate about what could be happening behind the scenes.



Q is mostly a gay op with bits of credible information located within it, and the only purpose being to discredit said credible information by being associated with Q.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 10, 2021)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Q is mostly a gay op with bits of credible information located within it, and the only purpose being to discredit said credible information by being associated with Q.


I suspect most conspiracy theories are like that-- bits of genuine info mixed with a lot of garbage so that the real info is unlikely to be taken seriously. We can only guess what's true and what's not.

The original Q may have been some random troll. At this point the Q movement is so influential that it would be surprising if it hadn't turned into a government approved gayop, though.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Apr 29, 2021)

Im starting to think the "Ancient Aliens" where a more advance civilization contacting more primitive cultures. 
Look at the cargo cults that formed in the Pacific when US forces landed and gave the tribesmen candybars and coke.  -some still think "john from" will come back and give them what ever. They still do mock military drills, made some runways. They want american money too. But Im not sure what they could spend it on... Theyre a real shifty bunch these days. 
But I think that might explain some structures and ancient stories that found its way down to us.
Some thing like "open sesame" is like our 'okay google/hey siri'
Idk im retarded.

UFOs in my mind are real. Are they from another world? Ehhh dont know about that. I feel like many of them back in the late 40s- the 60s where experimental aircraft the US was working on or prototypes brought over under Operation Paperclip. Maybe theyre from another world, time travelers? Some wacky drones from the Orient? Dont know.

Historically speaking, governments across the world have done some real shifty shit. And anyone who takes mainstream news as fact seem to think the days of propaganda are long behind us. 
I feel like there really is a "War for your Mind" today. Wouldnt doubt some real deal shifty shit is out there but is mixed with wacky stupid things to discredit it. Or maybe woth so much info put there some things can be out in the open, but who could tell woth everything to shift through? Dosnt matter if the talking head in the light box tells you your a fool for thinking that way.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 29, 2021)

Marxists hate Christ because Christ is the father figure, the universal father, and marxists didn't have a dad (in their life) and they hate their father for not being there so they hate Christ by extension. They also hate all dads by extension, that's why they hate the family.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 30, 2021)

People on "both" sides forget about the word "theory", because we are habitforming creatures and our minds abhor a vacuum.

Theories should evolve concurrently with only the most likely one assumed to be true given the data prevailing. This doesn't mean that only those with a signed confession are true, nor does it mean the flimsiest of correlation means g4 is causing covid.

I think it is rational for people to be so skeptical of even the concept of conspiracy theories; I get why people believe that large organisations can't keep secrets.

There are so many that have come out over the years. Of course this is its own reverse survivorship bias. We literally only know about the conspiracies that have come out.

Another flaw in the "someone would have said something, even by accident" line of argumentation is that maybe the reason this theory is out there is because someone said something.

If any organisation has sufficient power, whether private, like scientology, or more governmental connections, like a secret service or a bank, then they can put pressure on individuals that speak out openly. So perhaps they speak out secretly, online.

Of course this means it gets thrown on a pile with everything every schizo says, because people with a reputation to protect are more credible then xenumaster44 on the kiwifarms.

Then from there you have alex jones type people who go wade through the crank files and report on them. Of course some of these turn out to be true. Anyone that engages with this kind of media without an understanding that most of it is bullshit looks as wrong to me as the person who engages with it presuming nothing can be true.

----

I guess it really takes only one.

One experience where you see a conspiracy and are frightened the fuck about speaking up with your name attached to it. You know dozens of people bear the burden of knowing the truth, of wanting to share the truth but having seen what happened to the one that did.....

You just need one such an experience to become more open towards conspiracy theories in general; even if it doesn't mean you'll believe every half baked one.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 30, 2021)

They are no longer conspiracy "theories" if they are proven true


----------

